# Emissions fail



## elm669 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got back from testing emissions and it failed:



```
25/25 test
===============================
           reading      allowed        result

HC ppm    155            153            fail
CO %       0.52          0.86            pass
noX ppm   2332         1123              fail
Co+Co2    14.1          6.0              min
rpm          2043        3000
```


```
50/15 test
===============================
           reading      allowed        result

HC ppm    100             159            pass
CO %       0.40           0.89            pass
noX ppm   1971          1242              fail
Co+Co2    14.3           6.0              min
rpm         1893          3000
```
Engine, Transmission and entire exhaust system was off a wrecked 93' that passed emissions fall 2008. Supposedly has around 45k miles on engine.

Car is a 92' but drivetrain and exhaust is from a 93'


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like the catalytic converter or the EGR.
The EGR helps your engine produce less NOx.
Catalytic converters help convert CO and NOx to less toxic compounds.
EGR's can be cleaned, catalytic converters can only be replaced.
A defective EGR will cause a check engine light to come one,
Catalytic converter probably wont.
Good luck!


----------



## elm669 (Aug 23, 2007)

After working on it the last few days it runs MUCH better. Changed the dist cap rotor and the wires and its running a bunch smoother, The stamp on the dist cap says "Nissan 11/90" which makes me think it may be original, also when I was changing the wires I pulled the coil wire off the dist and it snapped off from rust and corrosion  Also bought me a timing gun because I have suspected the timing may have been off, turns out it was running at 18° Btdc at idle! backed it off to around 10.5 and it idles smooth and has a bit more torque. Next step is to replace the egr valve when it comes in tomorrow and if that doesn't pass it then time to get a cat.


----------

